# has anyone tried using denture cleaning tablets?



## 141820 (Jun 5, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone has tried this and if it has worked. i heard it from a friend of mine! you take one of those fizzy denture cleaning tablets and u cut it into 4 peices, and then you just take one of those 1/4 peices and eat it and drink a bunch of water right before you have to piss.  i was just curious if this really worked? o ya and the tablet is called efferdent!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 5, 2009)

idk,,,,but i wouldnt like to try ,,,,,, but they are very good for cleaning a bong eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

efferdently not i have not heard of anyone using this stuff but it also works for cleaning the tiolet bowl i hear ! peace and all the best with that one !


----------



## Alistair (Jun 5, 2009)

I would think that would be a bad idea; I don't know.  What chemicals are in it?


----------



## 141820 (Jun 5, 2009)

they said its the bleach in it that works! and thats why u have to break it up into 4 peices so u don't ingest to much bleach!


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 5, 2009)

just drink some straight bleach man. 1 gal will do the trick...

"Bleach commonly called sodium hypochlorite when ingested in small amount are usually benign. *Ingestions of low concentration needs vigilant observation for any signs of deterioration is of utmost importance*. Signs of mental status deterioration, episode of vomiting, respiratory problem (i.e. difficulty breathing) needs emergency room treatment and in-patient hospitalization. Poison control recommends close observations for signs of vomiting, p.o. fluids can be given in small amounts for minor cases. 

The amount of ingestion and time varies, moderate amount when ingested may necessitate hospitalization for blood work-up and close observation. 

For patients with mental status change, radiographic evalution including arterial blood gas is needed. Watch for signs of possible bilateral pneumothorax, hypotension, and metabolic acidosis in severe cases. Incidence of cardiac arrest have occured in the past. Again, *systemic toxic effect such as pneumonitis is possible even with small amount of ingestion*. Recommendation is to get check in the emergency room, or follow up with your primary medical doctor. Also call the poison control hotline at 1 (800) 222-1222 for more information."


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

> CASE REPORT
> A 27-year-old man presented to an Emergency Department (ED)
> complaining of severe abdominal pain, diarrhea, and blood-tinged
> vomitus. Ten days prior the patient had been offered a job interview
> ...






			
				141820 said:
			
		

> i heard it from a friend of mine!



I dont think much of your friends.


eace:


----------



## 141820 (Jun 5, 2009)

thats why i was askin! didn't know


----------



## wickedcrow (Jun 11, 2009)

man i was told the  same thing get some efferdent dentcher cleaner and drink it i tryed it one sip i was sick for hours that **** will kill ya and if not u will  wish some would rofl


----------



## 141820 (Jun 11, 2009)

well they said to just eat the tablet once you cut it into 1/4s not to disolve it in water or anything! after you eat 1/4th of the tablet just drink lots of water!


----------



## gaSm (Sep 21, 2009)

141820 said:
			
		

> they said


 
Oh yeah?


----------



## henderson (Sep 21, 2009)

must be a rather common myth.  some months ago my son came into my house saying dad i have to take a piss test and i was told to take one of these efferedent tablets.

hell no! i said.

glad he asked me before he took it.  and glad you asked before you did, as well.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't believe that someone would fail to read the warnings on the box. I also find it difficult to believe that anyone using a computer can't use Google to find what took me less than 5 minutes to find. Part of life is being able to take care of yourself and not eat poison just because some idiot told you to. Let's get real here. If some idiot told you to eat some rat poison because it would make you pass a piss test, WOULD YOU?

*Efferdent Denture Cleaner*

Ingestion: Ingestion may cause gastrointestinal irritation and adverse nervous system effects.
Ingestion or absorption through mucous membranes may cause systemic effects on the central nervous system such as irritability, restlessness, headache, agitation, and delirium. Ingestion may also cause anorexia, nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. Local use in the mouth may cause chemical burns and retraction of the gums. Exposure to high doses of sodium perborate may cause adverse liver and kidney effects. Sodium perborate causes mutations and DNA repair damage in bacterial cells.
Ingredients: Ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid (EDTA), Sodium perborate and Potassium monopersulfate.


----------



## Tater (Sep 23, 2009)

At least I know the reason now that someone would be stupid enough to tell you something like this.  Hopefully you didn't do this.  Most of the time those little warning labels on the sides of the box are there for a reason.

Stoney: I gotta agree 100 percent with you, to bad there isn't a cure for stupid, luckily Darwin's model has so far proven true and people like this usually do the world a favor by removing themselves from the gene pool.  To bad there are so many bleeding hearts saving all the idiots out there from themselves.


----------

